# Després de tornar-ne



## panjabigator

Bona nit a tothom,

Estic redactant un email i em pregunto sobre l'us d'un pronom feble.  Em podeu dir si aquesta oració és correcta?  Vull fer referència a un viatge a l'Índia i llavors he formulat "desprès de tornar-ne, no he fet res important", però no n'estic segur, com sempre.  Em doneu un cop de ma, si us plau 

Gràcies,
PG


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja,

Sí, està molt bé, seria "després de tornar _de l'Índia_", i els complements introduïts per _de_ es pronominalitzen amb el pronom _en_. De tota manera, si no hi posessis el pronom, jo diria que tampoc seria incorrecte, perquè s'entendria "després de tornar _aquí_", que no es pronominalitza.

A part d'això, tingues en compte que és _despr*é*s_, amb accent tancat.

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Betu!


----------



## Agró

I una altra coseta: *ús* (utilització), amb accent, per distingir-lo del pronom *us* (a vosaltres).


----------



## panjabigator

Agró said:


> I una altra coseta: *ús* (utilització), amb accent, per distingir-lo del pronom *us* (a vosaltres).



Gràcies per l'explicació


----------



## GNK

Hola,

em permitiu afegir una pregunta a un fil molt vell?

Crec que he entès el sentit de les frases:
"després de tornar-ne, ..." "després de tornar _de l'Índia, ..._", 
"després de tornar, ... " "després de tornar _aquí, ..._".

Ara llegint l'explicació de la Betulina en #2, que no es pronominalitza "aquí" em pregunto si seria possible que escrivís
"després de tornar-hi, ... " també amb el sentit de "després de tornar _aquí, ..._".

Gràcies per endavant.


Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors


----------



## betulina

GNK said:


> Hola,
> 
> em perm*e*t*e*u afegir una pregunta a un fil molt vell?
> 
> Crec que he entès el sentit de les frases:
> "després de tornar-ne, ..." "després de tornar _de l'Índia, ..._",
> "després de tornar, ... " "després de tornar _aquí, ..._".
> 
> Ara llegint l'explicació de la Betulina en #2, que no es pronominalitza "aquí" em pregunto si seria possible que escrivís
> "després de tornar-hi, ... " també amb el sentit de "després de tornar _aquí, ..._".
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> 
> Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors



Hola, GNK,

Bona pregunta. Jo crec que no. Si diguéssim "després de tornar-hi" jo entendria que et refereixes a tornar a qualsevol lloc menys "aquí", a qualsevol lloc que pogués ser "allà".

Crec que "tornar" sense especificar on (i per tant, sense pronominalitzar) té el sentit de tornar al lloc de partida. Però ho estic dient de manera bastant intuïtiva. A veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Rintoul

betulina said:


> Hola, GNK,
> 
> Bona pregunta. Jo crec que no. Si diguéssim "després de tornar-hi" jo entendria que et refereixes a tornar a qualsevol lloc menys "aquí", a qualsevol lloc que pogués ser "allà".
> 
> Crec que "tornar" sense especificar on (i per tant, sense pronominalitzar) té el sentit de tornar al lloc de partida. Però ho estic dient de manera bastant intuïtiva. A veure què hi diuen els altres.


 
Estic d'acord amb aquesta explicació. Si s'ha fet referència abans a la Índia, i dic "després de tornar-hi no he fet res d'útil", vull dir que ja a la Índia he començat a ser inútil  , sense esperar a tornar aquí.


----------



## GNK

Hola,
gràcies per les explicacions.
 
Voldria afegir altre pregunta. He llegit l’exemple de Rintoul una i altre vegada però no aconsegueixo entendre-la  , potser que encara és massa difícil per mi. No obstant això tractaré de explicar-me.



Rintoul said:


> ... Si s'ha fet referència abans a la Índia, i dic "després de tornar-hi (a l'Índia ?) no he fet res d'útil", ...


Crec que (amb les vostres explicacions) entenc la primera part fins aquí, si la “hi” vol dir “a l’Índia”.
 
La segona part no entenc gens.
Perquè això vol dir “que ja a la Índia (és a dir abans de sortir-ne (de l’Índia)) he començat a ser inútil” quan la primera part pressuposa “després de tornar-hi (a l'Índia) ...”. 
Potser que us faig riure ... però no caic en la solució.
Salutacions.

Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors


----------



## Rintoul

GNK said:


> Hola,
> gràcies per les explicacions.
> 
> Voldria afegir *una* altre_a_ pregunta. He llegit l’exemple de Rintoul una i altre*a* vegada però no aconsegueixo entendre-la , potser que encara és massa difícil per mi. No obstant això tractaré de explicar-me.
> 
> Crec que (amb les vostres explicacions) entenc la primera part fins aquí, si la “hi” vol dir “a l’Índia”.
> 
> La segona part*,* no *l'*entenc gens.
> Perquè això vol dir “que ja a la Índia (és a dir abans de sortir-ne (de l’Índia)) he començat a ser inútil” quan la primera part pressuposa “després de tornar-hi (a l'Índia) ...”.
> Potser que us faig riure ... però no caic en la solució.
> Salutacions.
> 
> Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors


 
Hola GNK. No fas riure pas, i gairebé no tens errors....

A veure si em sé explicar una mica millor segons el context. En tots els casos, he tornat de l'Índia (posem que estic a Barcelona): 

a) una possibilitat, que sembla que entens perfectament, és dir "després de tornar-ne", vol dir que a la Índia jo era normal i perfectament útil. A Barcelona en canvi ja no. No sabem si ha estat el meu primer viatge a l'India o no. 

b) si dic "després de tornar-hi" vol dir que prèviament ja havia estat a la Índia i en aquest darrer viatge, mentres estava en aquell país, (o potser a Barcelona _però com a conseqüència directa de l'estada allà_), he esdevingut temporal o permanentment inútil. 

Per si pot servir de referència, diria que en anglès usariem "after coming back from" i "after going back to", respectivament

A veure que n'opinen altres parlants


----------



## GNK

Gràcies per les correccions i la resposta.
Em sembla que no hi ha cap pregunta que “tornar-hi” s’enten així que “hi” fa referència a un lloc esmentat abans menys “aquí”.

A veure si ara he entès també l'exemple. 
Potser que l’exemple conté que havia viatgat dues vegades a l’Índia i que mentrestant he tornat a Barcelona. 
Quan ara essent a Barcelona dic “després de tornar-hi, no he fet res d'útil” això vol dir que “no he fet res d’útil” quan vaig estar a l’Índia durant la segona viatge? 
 
Les expressions angleses també aclareixen el sentit.
Salutacions

Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors


----------



## betulina

GNK said:


> Gràcies per les correccions i la resposta.
> Em sembla que no hi ha cap pregunta que “tornar-hi” s’enten així que “hi” fa referència a un lloc esmentat abans menys “aquí”. (ho sento, aquesta frase no l'entenc gaire)
> 
> A veure si ara he entès també l'exemple.
> Pot ser que l’exemple contévulgui dir que havia viatjat dues vegades a l’Índia i que mentrestant he tornat a Barcelona.
> Quan ara essent a Barcelona dic “després de tornar-hi, no he fet res d'útil” això vol dir que “no he fet res d’útil” quan vaig estar a l’Índia durant el segon viatge?
> 
> Les expressions angleses també aclareixen el sentit.
> Salutacions
> 
> Sempre us agraeixo que em corregiu els errors



Exacte, quan tornes a un lloc, quan *hi* tornes, vol dir que ja hi has estat abans. I quan *en* tornes, quan tornes d'allà, aquesta informació no es té, no se sap si era la primera o la desena vegada que hi havies estat.

Però quan, simplement, tornes, és que tornes al punt de partida i, diria que molt probablement, on ets ara.


----------



## GNK

betulina said:


> Em sembla que no hi ha cap pregunta que “tornar-hi” s’enten així que “hi” fa referència a un lloc esmentat abans menys “aquí”.(ho sento, aquesta frase no l'entenc gaire)


Volia dir:
Les persones que responian a la pregunta et donaven la raó en l'ús i el sentit de "hi". Em semblava que entre la gent catalanoparlant no hi havia dubtes.

Altra vegada gràcies per les correccions i la resposta.


----------

